# Lightroom CC Issues after Install – For Windows Users



## clee01l

If you are a *Windows user* and are having issues with the new *Subscription LRCC app after* successfully installing , Please post your issue here and we will attempt to resolve and post a Solution. Before adding your issue to this thread, please review the previous posts (especially any posted Solutions) before adding your item to this thread.


----------



## Rose Weir

1. LrCC app installed, would not run.
2. Install log indicated it was not a licensed version
3. I have been on a subscription now into the 2nd year
Uninstalling and downloading again produced a Trial version for 30 days.
Uninstalled everything
Went to my Adobe Id account and there is no evidence of a subscription
The subscription plan was not there before I uninstalled everything included the CC manager.
Adobe Contact is not available. The message says to go to the Forums.
I have run out of ideas how to contact Adobe to inquire about the subscription.
It will be totally irony if the 'invoice' arrives shortly indicating the credit card has been billed.

Ran the V6 trial and it is snappy. My video card didn't fit the specifications so I downloaded the latest before Beta AMD Radeon 7 200 drivers.
At this point I'm inclined to get the stand alone as an upgrade to my V5.7 and forget about the subscription routine.


----------



## Jim Wilde

Rose, suggest you uninstall your CC Desktop app (and any versions of LR6/CC that you have installed), then run the Adobe CC Cleaner, then download the CC app again, and hopefully that will allow you to download and install the correct CC versions of LR and PS.

See here for the CC Cleaner download and instructions: https://helpx.adobe.com/creative-suite/kb/cs5-cleaner-tool-installation-problems.html

But if you're having problems with your account/subscription, you'll need to contact Adobe directly.....try posting in the feedback site using the links at the top on the page.


----------



## gzak

Hi Everyone!
I've installed LR CC 2 days ago and everything is ok except HDR Merge...
First problem: I try to merge 2 or 3 RAW files from Olympus E-M10 into HDR.
When I disable "auto tone" checkbox I get completely black image :(

Second: E-M10 has sensor with 4:3 aspect ratio, but in camera settings I have set 3:2.
RAW file contains all data from sensor (4:3) and information about crop to 3:2. In Lightroom, after importing everything is ok - there are images 4/3 cropped to 3/2 (I can modify crop in crop tool)
The problem is with merging such images into HDR. After merge output image is distorted - has wrong aspect ratio. HDR tool takes all data from 4/3 file and create 3/2 image :/



Grzegorz


----------



## clee01l

Grzegorzm Welcome to the forum,  the in camera crop aspect ratio only affected in camera JPEGs  With RAW, the full sensor is always recorded and saved.  Once LR has demosaic'd and converted your RAW data to RGB the full image will be displayed.  In Develop, the crop tool defaults to the "Original" crop ratio which is the full sensor pixels. Another aspect ratio option in the Crop tool is "As Shot".  This option should read the aspect ratio chose in the camera and written to the EXIF of the file and apply this.

I do not understand the "disable "auto tone" checkbox I get completely black image"  Are you applying autotone on import or as a develop preset?  Can you post a screen shot of the basic panel and of the image both before and after the "disable "auto tone" checkbox"?


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Hi Grzegorz

I can reproduce the squashed crop on the EM10, thanks - I'll bug that.

I can't reproduce the black preview - would it be possible to send me the bracketed files using www.wetransfer.com to mail AT lightroomqueen DOT com and I'll try to repro that one too.


----------



## niceguyhomer

Hi, can you please help a noob - I got a year's subscription to CC through work. I downloaded the latest versions of LR (5.7.1) and PS and all was going well until this morning when I received a message telling me there was an update. I downloaded what I thought was the update and found another version on my computer - Adobe LR CC telling me that I have 29 days of the Lightroom Mobile trial left. So I uninstalled LR and tried again - same problem. Will it self destruct in 29 days or will it ask for the key which I already have from the original install?


----------



## Rose Weir

Re:Rose, suggest you uninstall your CC Desktop app (and any versions of LR6/CC that you have installed),

Yes I did all that including the CC Cleaner. I did get contact with a CHAT for the account but I was transferred over to a Tech. It was successful. 
There was a wipe out of my subscription status possibly when the CC updated on its own yesterday. I was recorded as a free user with a 30 day trial. Photoshop stayed intact but Lightroom would not open and when it did it was a trial.
The tech did edits to my account and had me delete the OOBE and the AM updater since I had re downloaded Lightroom. Now I start again with downloading Photoshop.
It is a very slow process on that CHAT system and too many repetitiions of the same facts. It was not simple to relay the information that my account had been wiped out.
Things appear to be solved at the moment.

With this new routine of having the CC manager in place for stand alone can create a confusion for anyone with a subscription...or vice versa. People can interpret this incorrectly.


----------



## Jim Wilde

niceguyhomer said:


> Hi, can you please help a noob - I got a year's subscription to CC through work. I downloaded the latest versions of LR (5.7.1) and PS and all was going well until this morning when I received a message telling me there was an update. I downloaded what I thought was the update and found another version on my computer - Adobe LR CC telling me that I have 29 days of the Lightroom Mobile trial left. So I uninstalled LR and tried again - same problem. Will it self destruct in 29 days or will it ask for the key which I already have from the original install?



If you have a subscription, you shouldn't be downloading things yourself.....the CC desktop app (which you should have installed on the system) is what you use to manage downloads and installs. So:

1. Confirm you have the CC desktop app installed.
2. Uninstall the Lightroom version that you downloaded.
3. Sign out of the CC Desktop App (using the proper sign-out process by clicking on the Gears icon, selecting Preferences, then sign out).
4. Reboot your system (possibly not needed, but better to be sure).
5. Open the CC Desktop app and sign in again.
6. Now you should have Lightroom showing as available to install....click on the Install button and it will download and install. 
7. Enjoy.


----------



## niceguyhomer

That's pretty much what I did Jim, the version I have on my machine now was downloaded from the desktop app.


----------



## Jeff.b

Strange problem.  I can work on an imported image without problems but when I take it into PS or OnOne (edit a copy with LR adjustments), then bring it back into LR, every adjustment I then make causes a 'blink' (image closes then reopens), after 5 - 10 seconds.  I still have LR5 and this does not happen there.


----------



## Jim Wilde

niceguyhomer said:


> That's pretty much what I did Jim, the version I have on my machine now was downloaded from the desktop app.



So just to confirm, the only warning message about a trial expiry date concerns LR mobile, is that right?

If you do Help>System Info you should have the Lightroom version of CC2015, and the next line down should be License: Creative Cloud. Yes?

And on the Preferences>Lightroom mobile tab, what does the Status line say?

Do you intend to use LR mobile? If you open the Activity Centre (click on the Identity Plate), what's the status of the first entry "Sync with LR Mobile"?


----------



## Jim Wilde

Jeff.b said:


> Strange problem.  I can work on an imported image without problems but when I take it into PS or OnOne (edit a copy with LR adjustments), then bring it back into LR, every adjustment I then make causes a 'blink' (image closes then reopens), after 5 - 10 seconds.  I still have LR5 and this does not happen there.



Do you have the GPU feature enabled (Preferences>Performance Tab)? If yes, uncheck it then try again. Does it still happen.

There are few minor GPU glitches, this might be another.


----------



## Jeff.b

Hi Jim, yes, still the same.


----------



## shkin

Hi All!

I was looking forward to seeing performance improvements, instead LR CC takes about 5 times longer to generate smart previews than LR 5, so 500 photos import takes almost 1 hour instead of 10 minutes. And since LR 5 does not and will not support Olympus E-M5 Mark II I’m stuck with two options: either use LR 5 and spend time spoofing EXIF data to make it look like the photos came from old E-M5 or use LR CC and spend much longer time on smart previews generation. Is there a reason for such a huge speed loss? Anything I can do about it?
Thanks,
Peter


----------



## Jim Wilde

Hi, welcome to the forum.

I have a feeling some changes were made in respect of the Smart Preview generation, basically reducing the amount od CPU usage (in LR5 there were concerns that too much CPU utilisation was going into the Smart Previews build, which had a knock-on impact to other areas). But 5 times longer seems wrong, I'm certainly not seeing anything like that.

One thought: have you got the face recognition option enabled? Catalog Settings>Metadata Tab>Automatically detect faces in all photos. If you have, then all new imports are indexed in parallel with the Smart Previews creation, which will likely slow the SPs down somewhat. If you do have it enabled, you could either try an import with it disabled, or don't build the SPs until after the import has finished. 

I've just built SPs for 100 raw files, took about 2 minutes on my old Win7 desktop.

BTW, there's a third option if you wanted to stay with LR5....use the latest free DNG converter to process your E-M5 II's files, then you can import the DNGs into LR5. But I'd try to fix the issue with LR6 first.


----------



## shkin

Thank you, Jim,

I'm pretty sure face recognition is off, but I'll double check. My computer is not super fast primarily because the previews are not on SSD, but still 5 times speed decrease is quite odd. 

Changing EXIF is much faster than converting to DNG and I'm almost positive that LR treats E-M5 and E-M5II files the same. I'm going to try import files from a different camera though just to test things out.

Best,
Peter


----------



## GeraldH

Is there a cooling off period with LR6 Standalone? I wanted a standalone product as with LR5.7, I want my money back.....seriously! Please advise.


----------



## Modesto Vega

GeraldH said:


> Is there a cooling off period with LR6 Standalone? I wanted a standalone product as with LR5.7, I want my money back.....seriously! Please advise.


Just to clarify, your 5.7 license should still work and you should be able to install it. In fact, if you are running on OSX it might be still there.

There might be a cooling off period but that will change country to country.

Additionally, you might want to consider holding to your Lr 6 license and wait for Lr 6.1 or 6.2. After reading the forum today, it cannot be too far away.


----------



## GeraldH

Modesto Vega said:


> Just to clarify, your 5.7 license should still work and you should be able to install it. In fact, if you are running on OSX it might be still there.
> 
> There might be a cooling off period but that will change country to country.
> 
> Additionally, you might want to consider holding to your Lr 6 license and wait for Lr 6.1 or 6.2. After reading the forum today, it cannot be too far away.


My 5.7 does still work just fine. There will not be any dot updates for standalone users, I've already been told that.


----------



## Jim Wilde

GeraldH said:


> My 5.7 does still work just fine. There will not be any dot updates for standalone users, I've already been told that.



Whoever told you that was wrong. There will be dot releases to incorporate bug fixes, new camera support, new lens support.


----------



## Modesto Vega

GeraldH said:


> My 5.7 does still work just fine. There will not be any dot updates for standalone users, I've already been told that.


Who told you that? Considering how busy this forum is Adobe will be shooting on their foot if they don't do a dot release soon. I just cannot keep up and wonder if the usual top contributors have had any sleep.


----------



## GeraldH

Jim Wilde said:


> Whoever told you that was wrong. There will be dot releases to incorporate bug fixes, new camera support, new lens support.


Is there a cooling off period after purchase Jim?


----------



## Jim Wilde

Normally there's a 30-day return policy. I've not heard any different, though it's not something I've investigated. Really, Adobe customer support should be your call on that one.


----------



## Jim Wilde

Modesto Vega said:


> Considering how busy this forum is Adobe will be shooting on their foot if they don't do a dot release soon. I just cannot keep up and wonder if the usual top contributors have had any sleep.



The forum's no busier than I expected it to be, considering there was no public beta (and the first day debacle with both CC and LR6 installation issues certainly hasn't helped). Part of the challenge with new releases is to work out whether the issues being raised are simple lack of familiarity, or are there some genuine bugs. It'll calm down eventually, we're already seeing a switch from the installation issues to usability questions, which will be more fun than typing the same response over and over as we had to do on Tuesday evening/Wednesday!


----------



## clee01l

If you are a *Windows user* and are having issues with the new *Subscription LRCC app after* successfully installing , Please post your issue here and we will attempt to resolve and post a Solution. Before adding your issue to this thread, please review the previous posts (especially any posted Solutions) before adding your item to this thread.


----------



## GeraldH

Jim Wilde said:


> Normally there's a 30-day return policy. I've not heard any different, though it's not something I've investigated. Really, Adobe customer support should be your call on that one.


Thanks John, purchase now cancelled.


----------



## Modesto Vega

Jim Wilde said:


> The forum's no busier than I expected it to be, considering there was no public beta (and the first day debacle with both CC and LR6 installation issues certainly hasn't helped). Part of the challenge with new releases is to work out whether the issues being raised are simple lack of familiarity, or are there some genuine bugs. It'll calm down eventually, we're already seeing a switch from the installation issues to usability questions, which will be more fun than typing the same response over and over as we had to do on Tuesday evening/Wednesday!


It must have been fun, but I can tell you I would not upgrade this weekend as planned and might not upgrade at all. I don't like some of the things I am reading, there is nothing better to extinguish my enthusiasm that feeling forced to do something I don't want to do, even if it is supposedly good, even if is the best thing since apple pie/peanut butter. Fully symphatise with Gerald.


----------



## GeraldH

Modesto Vega said:


> Who told you that? Considering how busy this forum is Adobe will be shooting on their foot if they don't do a dot release soon. I just cannot keep up and wonder if the usual top contributors have had any sleep.


http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/showthread.php?p=164231


----------



## clee01l

GeraldH said:


> http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/showthread.php?p=164231


 New features are not bug fixes and camera updates.  There will be a LR6.1 etc.  There will not be any new features like LR Mobile.  IIRC LRMobile was slipped into LR5.4 and Standalone customers couldn't really take advantage of it but it was there for cloud customers. Face Recognition is a new feature along with HDR and Pano and for that Adobe created a new Standalone version 6  and separated features like LR Mobile into a LRCC.   At some point I expect there will be a standalone LR7 unless the standalone customer base falls below some minimum needed to justify improving it.  If there should not be a LR7, then I expect Adobe will continue to sell LR6 as a standalone like they do CS6 with functionality frozen but bug fixes and ACR updates continuing/


----------



## Juniorfsm

Hello all!

Brand new to the forum and I could use a little help.  I am having a problem with CC that I can't seem to find anyone else having.  I open CC, select the library and the file I want to work in, then can see my images.  This is both in the library itself and in preview.  I select the "develop" module, and I can still see the images in preview at the bottom, but on the main screen, there is no image.  Just a blue screen with a white "X" across it.  Were it gets really strange is that if I make adjustments, I can see the adjustments being made on the preview thumbnail.  So it is as if it can't display the larger image.  I have tried signing out and back in, and I have uninstalled and re-installed.  Any ideas?
Thanks!


----------



## RogerB

Juniorfsm said:


> I select the "develop" module, and I can still see the images in preview at the bottom, but on the main screen, there is no image.  Just a blue screen with a white "X" across it.  Were it gets really strange is that if I make adjustments, I can see the adjustments being made on the preview thumbnail.  So it is as if it can't display the larger image.  I have tried signing out and back in, and I have uninstalled and re-installed.



I suspect that's an incompatibility with your graphics card, as GPU acceleration is only used in the develop module.

Look at the "Performance" tab in Edit/Preferences and see if "Use Graphics Processor" is selected. If it is, untick it and see if that solves the problem.

If that sorts it out check that you have the latest driver for your graphics card and update it if not. If it doesn't work after doing that then your graphics card is incompatible, so just leave the "Use Graphics Processor" box unticked and all should be well.


----------



## Jim Wilde

Adobe are aware of this issue and are investigating. Certainly make sure your drivers are up to date, if they are then leave the GPU option unchecked for now. If the card really is incompatible, then Lightroom should automatically detect this and tell you that, rather than enable the feature automatically as it did.


----------



## niceguyhomer

Jim Wilde said:


> So just to confirm, the only warning message about a trial expiry date concerns LR mobile, is that right?
> 
> If you do Help>System Info you should have the Lightroom version of CC2015, and the next line down should be License: Creative Cloud. Yes?
> 
> And on the Preferences>Lightroom mobile tab, what does the Status line say?
> 
> Do you intend to use LR mobile? If you open the Activity Centre (click on the Identity Plate), what's the status of the first entry "Sync with LR Mobile"?



Hi Jim,

Yes - the warning is about mobile.

In Help/System it shows Lightroom CC license.

The preferences tab says it's a trial ending on 24/5

I don't intend to use mobile and in the Activity Centre it says 'Sync with LR Mobile'.

Thanks for your help Jim, I'd be lost without you!


----------



## Jim Wilde

Hmm...I'd a bit surprised about this. If you're a fully-paid up subscription user, which you apparently are, I don't understand why it's showing trial status for mobile. I'll ask around.


----------



## niceguyhomer

Jim Wilde said:


> Hmm...I'd a bit surprised about this. If you're a fully-paid up subscription user, which you apparently are, I don't understand why it's showing trial status for mobile. I'll ask around.



It's probably something I've done, I should be kept away from IT equipment


----------



## Jim Wilde

No worries, let's see what I can find out.


----------



## Juniorfsm

Thanks RogerB and Jim!!  Unchecking the "use graphics processor" worked.  I hope they really are working to fix this issue.  I would like to be able to use the full power of my machine without having to buy something else!
Thanks you!


----------



## shkin

Jim Wilde said:


> I have a feeling some changes were made in respect of the Smart Preview generation, basically reducing the amount od CPU usage (in LR5 there were concerns that too much CPU utilisation was going into the Smart Previews build, which had a knock-on impact to other areas). But 5 times longer seems wrong, I'm certainly not seeing anything like that.



So, I did some extra testing. I used two environments: 


PC Win 8.1, i7 4 cores/8 threads processor, 16GB memory, SSD
MacAir OSX 10.9, i7 2 cores/4 threads processor, 8GB memory, SSD

In both tests I used 100 Panasonic RAW (RW2) files which I was importing into a new empty catalog.

The results are: 

PC:
LR5 - ~2 minutes;
LRCC - ~10 minutes;

Mac
LR5 - ~2 minutes;
LRCC - ~5 minutes.


Interesting fact is that LR5 shows the count of files which were already processed by Smart Preview builder. With that you can easily notice that it increments by 7 on the PC and by 3 on the Mac. In LRCC there is no count, so it's hard to say what is happening except that it is slower. As you can see, 7 and 3 are numbers of threads processor supports minus one, which makes me think that in LR5 there are multiple threads running the Smart Previews generator, while in LRCC there is only one. Considering an overhead for the multithreading it makes perfect sense that with 8 threads the process is about 5 times faster and with 4 threads - about 2.5 times. 

All that said, I wish there was an option to enable multithreading for this process. For now I might stick to not generating Smart Previews on import and build them later when I'm away from the computer.


----------



## clee01l

shkin, You  might evaluate your actual need for Smart Previews.  If you are using LR Mobile. you are limited to sharing only those images in a Sync'd collection.   It you are on a laptop and your masters are on an EHD then you only need Smart Previews for the images that you will be working on while your laptop is away from the EHD. 

I do not create Smart previews on import and do not create or keep them for images that are not in my sync'd folders.  So my Smart previews folder is quite small. I haven't noticed any delays Like you list , probably because I don't create Smart Previews.


----------



## Jim Wilde

shkin said:


> In LRCC there is no count, so it's hard to say what is happening except that it is slower.



You can see the count in the new Activity Centre (click on the ID plate to show it).


----------



## shkin

clee01l said:


> shkin, You  might evaluate your actual need for Smart Previews.  If you are using LR Mobile. you are limited to sharing only those images in a Sync'd collection.   It you are on a laptop and your masters are on an EHD then you only need Smart Previews for the images that you will be working on while your laptop is away from the EHD.
> 
> I do not create Smart previews on import and do not create or keep them for images that are not in my sync'd folders.  So my Smart previews folder is quite small. I haven't noticed any delays Like you list , probably because I don't create Smart Previews.



I used to travel quite a bit, so having all images in Smart Previews was essential. I guess I should reconsider now and stop making/using them, although I don't like that I'm practically forced to do it due to software regression.


----------



## shkin

Jim Wilde said:


> You can see the count in the new Activity Centre (click on the ID plate to show it).



Thanks for the tip. As expected, the counter is advancing 1 at a time vs 7 at a time in LR5.


----------



## Pistachio

Hello,

I upgraded to the new LR6 and my new "bug" is with the crop tool. Most of the time when I go to adjust the crop (I've especially noticed it when I want to adjust the angle), it completely resets the crop window. In previous versions I didn't have this problem. Even making a slight adjustment means having to redo the entire crop. Anyone else hear of this or experiencing this problem? Know of any fixes?

Otherwise I have also experienced the increased import time. A few other smaller bugs, but comparable to what I was dealing with in previous versions. I'm finding the panorama and HDR tools quite useful, though the panorama tool crashed my computer once when trying to stitch together about ten (RAW) images. I don't think this has ever happened when doing it in PS (at least on my current PC).


----------



## Jim Wilde

shkin said:


> Thanks for the tip. As expected, the counter is advancing 1 at a time vs 7 at a time in LR5.



I'm a bit surprised at this, so when I get some spare time I'll try to do some of my own comparative timings between LR5 and LR6, and will report back.


----------



## gzak

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi Grzegorz
> 
> I can reproduce the squashed crop on the EM10, thanks - I'll bug that.
> 
> I can't reproduce the black preview - would it be possible to send me the bracketed files using www.wetransfer.com to mail AT lightroomqueen DOT com and I'll try to repro that one too.



Hi! 
Below the screenshot of HDR Merge tool:
With "Auto tone" option enabled:






And when I disable "Auto tone":





The problem is not only with preview. The output file:





And in develop module:





But I just discovered, that the image is not completety black. 
After some adjustments of highlights and shadows slider:





And when I clicked on "Auto" button - everything became ok... :/






And at the end - example of squashed image after HDR merge:





P.S. Victoria, I'll send You in a minute bracketed files and output DNG file. 

Regards

Grzegorz


----------



## Jim Wilde

shkin said:


> Thanks for the tip. As expected, the counter is advancing 1 at a time vs 7 at a time in LR5.



OK, got a bit of time to do some testing. First thing, the different counter increments aren't indicative of the CPU core activity, though there are some differences. For my testing I used 200 22mp raw files from my Canon 5DIII, and ran the tests in the two environments as per my signature. Note that the benchmark speeds have the MBP CPU at roughly twice the speed of my Windows desktop, and previous timing tests do normally have the MBP nearly twice as fast as the desktop. Results of my tests as follows:

1. LR5 on the MPB: 2m 58s. All 8 cores showing activity.
2. LRCC on the MBP: 2m 56s. 4 cores showing activity.

3. LR5 on the Windows Desktop: 2m 27s. All 8 cores almost maxed out.
4. LRCC on the Windows Desktop: 5m 15s. 7 cores showing activity, but never maxed out.

So work that out. For a start no way should the Windows LR5 test be faster than the MBP, *unless* OSX "throttles" the CPU activity to prevent meltdown.
The LRCC test results would look normal in isolation, i.e. the MBP almost twice as fast as the Windows desktop. That might also explain why the LRCC test on the MBP would be the same as the LR5 test, i.e. the LR5 test should be significantly quicker than it was. Maybe that's the anomaly I'm seeing here.

But finally, looking at the difference between the two tests on the Windows Desktop, I wasn't expecting the LRCC speed to be half the speed of LR5. I'll ask a question about that, but based on my tests your Windows test result (specifically the LRCC test) looks a little out of whack?


----------



## cmphoto

Did anyone have an answer to Jeff B's post:
Strange problem. I can work on an imported image without problems but when I take it into PS or OnOne (edit a copy with LR adjustments), then bring it back into LR, every adjustment I then make causes a 'blink' (image closes then reopens), after 5 - 10 seconds. I still have LR5 and this does not happen there.?

Turning GPU off or on, makes no difference.

I'm having the exact same problem and it seems we got lost in the shuffle.
Can anybody help please?
Cliff


----------



## Jimmsp

cmphoto said:


> Did anyone have an answer to Jeff B's post:
> Strange problem. I can work on an imported image without problems but when I take it into PS or OnOne (edit a copy with LR adjustments), then bring it back into LR, every adjustment I then make causes a 'blink' (image closes then reopens), after 5 - 10 seconds. I still have LR5 and this does not happen there.?
> 
> Turning GPU off or on, makes no difference.
> 
> I'm having the exact same problem and it seems we got lost in the shuffle.
> Can anybody help please?
> Cliff



I have no answer to the problem - as I cannot reproduce it.
I just sent a photo over to PS, modified it with some Topaz plug ins, then resaved it. LR6 sees it fine, and if I make any adjustments, they stick with no "blinking".
BTW, I send a ProPhoto 16 bit Tiff over to PS, and then back.


----------



## Jim Wilde

Sorry Cliff, yes you probably did get lost among the blitz, I had intended to try to test but got embroiled in other things....sorry.

Before I try to test, however, can you clarify what file type you are sending over to PS (I don't have any of the other plug-ins, but PS should do, yes?), and what file type you are having PS send back? "Edit a copy with Lightroom Adjustments" implies you're starting with a Jpeg or other rendered file, but want to be certain.


----------



## cmphoto

I'm sending TIF files to Photoshop and bringing them back as TIFs. Then going to 1:1 to reduce noise.


----------



## clee01l

If you are a *Windows user* and are having issues with the new *Subscription LRCC app after* successfully installing , Please post your issue here and we will attempt to resolve and post a Solution. Before adding your issue to this thread, please review the previous posts (especially any posted Solutions) before adding your item to this thread.


----------



## Jim Wilde

Thanks....and the original Tiffs are from where?


----------



## cmphoto

Scanned images and it only happens when editing originals, not copies.  I think it may just be a slow HDD


----------



## Jim Wilde

niceguyhomer said:


> It's probably something I've done, I should be kept away from IT equipment



Victoria suggests maybe trying to sign out/sign in to the CC desktop app. Instructions are here: 
https://helpx.adobe.com/creative-cloud/kb/sign-in-out-creative-cloud-desktop-app.html

That's with Lightroom closed down. If it's still the same after restarting, close it again, sign out of the CC app again, but don't sign in yet. Instead logon to your Adobe account, you'll probably be still logged in, so do a logout/login again, then back to the CC desktop app, sign in again there, then start Lightroom again. Is it still the same?


----------



## Jimmsp

Jim Wilde said:


> Victoria suggests maybe trying to sign out/sign in to the CC desktop app. Instructions are here:
> https://helpx.adobe.com/creative-cloud/kb/sign-in-out-creative-cloud-desktop-app.html
> 
> That's with Lightroom closed down. If it's still the same after restarting, close it again, sign out of the CC app again, but don't sign in yet. Instead logon to your Adobe account, you'll probably be still logged in, so do a logout/login again, then back to the CC desktop app, sign in again there, then start Lightroom again. Is it still the same?



I may have found a related bug to the blinking image found above.
LR 6 has been working just fine.
This morning I lost my internet connection (my router/modem issue).
When I opened up LR6, I kept getting a large black bar across the top of a photo which stayed for a few seconds, then it went away. About 5 sec later, it reappeared again.
It kept this up, making it impossible to use. The resource monitor said 'Lightroom not responding" when the black bar was showing.
LR 5.7, also a CC version, acted just fine.

After I restored my internet connection ( a reboot of the router/modem) LR 6 acts fine.
It was almost like it was trying to "phone home".


----------



## cmphoto

Hi Jim, sorry it took me so long to respond. I did as you suggested, or as Victoria suggested, but it didn't make any difference.
Also, with Lightroom 5.7, whenever I opened the catalog, it would say it couldn't find the catalog and had a button to retry. Clicking the retry button once or twice, opened the catalog. With Lightroom CC, it does the same thing except that the retry button doesn't appear. It just stops right there.
Cliff


----------



## msilver2

I don't know if I should post in this threat of a new one, but here goes:    I've installed LR cc, and almost every time I boot up my computer and then attempt to load LR cc, the program does not load.  I have to do a Control-alt-delete and close the program with the ask manager.   The only fix seems to me to load the Adobe Creative Cloud app and enter my username and password.  After that LR cc will load OK.    But does that mean that I must always have an internet connection to use LR cc?


----------



## clee01l

msilver2 said:


> I don't know if I should post in this threat of a new one, but here goes:    I've installed LR cc, and almost every time I boot up my computer and then attempt to load LR cc, the program does not load.  I have to do a Control-alt-delete and close the program with the ask manager.   The only fix seems to me to load the Adobe Creative Cloud app and enter my username and password.  After that LR cc will load OK.    But does that mean that I must always have an internet connection to use LR cc?


The Adobe Creative Cloud Application Manager is required for all Creative Cloud apps.  You should set the Adobe CC App Manager as a program that starts when you log on to Windows. While the CC App Manager is running, you may run all of the CC app that you are licensed.  You do not need to be connected to the internet continuously, but the CC App Manager needs to be running and approximately every 30 days (99?) The App Manager will check in with Adobe via the internet to be sure that you have a valid license.   So, always run the Adobe App Manager as a background task and run LR when ever you wish.  The two programs are necessary for the Creative Cloud licensing to function for LR.  An Internet connection is required for periodic revalidation but not necessarily need continuously.


----------



## Richard Naismith

Hi everyone, this is the first time I've posted on Victoria's forums,  and I wonder if someone can help me with an interesting problem I've  encountered with Lightroom CC. I have a Dell Precision M3800 laptop  which has both the Intel 4600 graphics setup built in plus an NVidia  Quadro K1100M graphics card with 2GB of RAM. When I run Lightroom CC and  go into Edit\Preferences and click on the Performance tab I have the  little box ticked for using the graphics processor, but it shows that  the Intel 4600 unit is what the programme is using and not the special  NVidia card. I have updated to all the latest drivers for both cards, a  few days ago, and actually the Intel card is working acceptably, but I  wonder why the NVidia card is not selected for use. Surely it's  superior. As far as I can see you can't choose which card to use, the  programme makes the choice for you.

So if anyone could give some input into how I could possibly use the NVidia card I would be most grateful.

Thank you.

Richard Naismith


----------



## Jim Wilde

Richard, which card is normally used by the system, i.e. for general use, not specifically for Lightroom? Is there a system setting which controls this?


----------



## Jim Wilde

cmphoto said:


> Hi Jim, sorry it took me so long to respond. I did as you suggested, or as Victoria suggested, but it didn't make any difference.
> Also, with Lightroom 5.7, whenever I opened the catalog, it would say it couldn't find the catalog and had a button to retry. Clicking the retry button once or twice, opened the catalog. With Lightroom CC, it does the same thing except that the retry button doesn't appear. It just stops right there.
> Cliff



Cliff, our suggestion was for a different poster with a different issue! So are you saying you now have a different problem than what you started with (which was the problem with the "blinking images" on files previously worked in PS, yes)?

So please let me know what your current situation is and we'll try to get it sorted.


----------



## Jim Wilde

Jeff.b said:


> Hi Jim, yes, still the same.



Jeff, apologies for the delay, but finally got round to running some tests. Unfortunately, I'm not seeing the problem on either my Mac or Windows systems, GPU enabled and disabled.

So I think the only thing I can suggest is to try a Prefs reset, which you can do using the old instructions for now (still trying to find the time to update them for LR6): http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...(or-Trashing-)-the-Lightroom-Preferences-file


----------



## cmphoto

Okay, I'm going to try to explain this in more detail.
I have scanned a bunch of negatives and slides as TIF images. After importing them into Lightroom, the first thing that I want to do is remove dust spots. I much prefer doing that in Photoshop, so I send the original TIF over to Photoshop where I removed the dust spots, crop the image and make a few minor adjustments. I then want to return this to Lightroom, saved as the original.


Once back in Lightroom, I go to "details" to reduce the noise. I zoom to 100%, move a slider, and the image disappears. Approximately 1 to 1.5 seconds later, after seeing "reloading" the image reappears. Another slight move, and the image disappears, "reloading". Any movement of any slider causes us to happen.

Let me state again, this only happens with sending the originals, not when sending a copy with Lightroom adjustments.

I guess I should've got one problem solved before I mentioned another but the other thing I was talking about is that in Lightroom 5.7, when I opened the catalog, it would say "not found" and have a button that said "retry". I could click that button once or twice and it would open the catalog.
Now, with Lightroom CC there is no "retry" button. The program just simply stops, has to be closed, and reopened.


Sorry for the confusion and all help is greatly appreciated.
Cliff


----------



## Jim Wilde

Cliff, let's try dealing with one problem at a time....and let's start with the second one, which is quite confusing. Where is you catalog located? Internal or external drive? Can you give me a screenshot of the Preferences>General Tab?

Once we get Lightroom starting up properly we'll try to figure out the second problem.....which I still can't reproduce when using Edit Original.


----------



## Jeff.b

Just to come back on the 'blinking' problem which now seems to only happen if I go from LR to OnOne, the file comes back as a psd and blinks after every further adjustment in LR.  I can now edit in PS, which comes back as a tiff, without the blinking problems. Not sure if this throws any light on it.


----------



## Jim Wilde

Jeff, what happens if you change your settings to get a Tiff back from OnOne?


----------



## Jeff.b

The file arrives in OnOne as a psd, can this be changed in LR


----------



## Jeff.b

In LR I changed this..........Preferences>Additional External Editor>File Format>TIFF>restart LR.  The file still arrives in on1, and comes back, as a PSD.


----------



## Jeff.b

BTW, it's not just the image that blinks, it is the LR panels also.


----------



## rafikiphoto

I have a problem that has just manifested itself after a few days of using LR6. 

In the Folders section of the Library module I am experiencing constant crashes each time I try to synchronise a folder (I import from SD card using Breeze Downloader Pro). However it does not seem to be restricted to that operation. When I try to set another folder to import to I get a crash. In case it was the contents causing the problem I created an empty folder but the same happens. It seems whatever I do in this module I am getting a crash. The only message I get is that LR has stopped working.


----------



## Jim Wilde

Do you have any devices such as a smartphone or tablet connected? 

Where is the folder that you're trying to synchronise? Internal or external drive?


----------



## rafikiphoto

Hell Jim! How did you figure that? Yes, I am in an hotel and I'm charging my phone via a USB port on my laptop. I disconnected it and problem has gone. Thank you very much.


----------



## Jim Wilde

Finally! We get a problem fixed easily! Been a tough week, so nice to get a quick win.

It's our standard response to problems of that nature in the import panel (and Synchronise Folder uses Import under the covers), so am pleased it worked out this time.


----------



## rodle

I wonder if someone could help me with Lightroom CC that I encountered last night.  I received a message:  "Adobe Photoshop has stopped working. Windows will find a solution to the problem."  A progress bar is shown as it it is looking for it, and then it says "A problem has caused the the program to stop working correctly.  Windows will close the program and notify you if a solution is available."  Everything was doing great, and I had not had any issues with Lightroom CC before last night. I went to Lightroom CC and went to Preferences>General and checked the box "Treat JPEG files next to RAW as separate files" since I sometimes use both. That was not an issue. I had not uninstalled Lightroom 5.7.1 yet.  I opened that version so I could make sure that my Presets, Catalogs, and the collages I created had transferred to LR CC, and this dialog box appears:  "New Software is Available! Current Version 5.7 (build 991162).  It would not let me "X" off the dialog box to close the message since I already had Lightroom CC installed on the same machine. The options there were: "Ignore These Updates." "Remind Me Later," and the (blue) Download button.  It would not let me do the first two, and I had already installed LR CC the day after it's release so I didn't understand why I would need to "Download" since I am a subcriber, and Adobe has that information. Now neither Lightroom version will work and allow me to use them.  I don't know what to do!  Any assistance is greatly appreciated!

I then found out that Adobe CC released an update to Lightroom CC today that is supposed to correct startup issues.  I did the update, and it said it was "Up To Date."  This is what it said about the update:  Lightroom CC/6 Update - April 2015:
This bug fix release for Lightroom CC and Lightroom 6 addressed issues related to launching Lightroom and accessing online help."  I closed down the laptop and restarted, and I still have the same messages as before.  So it seems that was not effective in my situation.  I am using a Windows 7 64 bit Professional Laptop and have been an Adobe CC subscriber for over a year. Hopefully, you can help me so that I know what steps to take to remedy this situation.

Talked with Adobe Support and have updated the drivers for the graphic card in my laptop.  The error messages threw me so I didn't think about the drivers for the graphics card needed to be updated.  I thought it was a bug in the new release of Lightroom CC.  Just thought I would let you all know how this was resolved so if any of you have error messages like what I received, you'll know what to do.


----------



## Richard Naismith

Jim Wilde said:


> Richard, which card is normally used by the system, i.e. for general use, not specifically for Lightroom? Is there a system setting which controls this?



Thank you Jim. I'm not sure where such a setting is, although I have heard that the Intel card is the default, and that the NVidia card only kicks in when a programme asks for it. For example in Photoshop CC the NVidia card is being used, automatically, without me telling the programme to choose it.


----------



## Jim Wilde

Jeff.b said:


> BTW, it's not just the image that blinks, it is the LR panels also.




Jeff (and Cliff too if you're still watching), it looks like a very similar problem has been reported at the Adobe official bug-reporting feedback site:

http://feedback.photoshop.com/photo...s-after-each-develop-edit-potential-data-loss

Suggest you go there and add your vote/"me too" to that report...the more people report having the problem, the more attention the problem's going to get.


----------



## clee01l

If you are a *Windows user* and are having issues with the new *Subscription LRCC app after* successfully installing , Please post your issue here and we will attempt to resolve and post a Solution. Before adding your issue to this thread, please review the previous posts (especially any posted Solutions) before adding your item to this thread.


----------



## Jim Wilde

Richard Naismith said:


> Thank you Jim. I'm not sure where such a setting is, although I have heard that the Intel card is the default, and that the NVidia card only kicks in when a programme asks for it. For example in Photoshop CC the NVidia card is being used, automatically, without me telling the programme to choose it.



Richard, I'm not sure either. If it was my system I'd probably be delving into various adapter properties/settings, but I'm not proficient enough to provide advice. What I will do is ask the question of Adobe as to what determines which adapter is used. If I hear back I'll try to let you know.


----------



## rafikiphoto

Jim Wilde said:


> Jeff (and Cliff too if you're still watching), it looks like a very similar problem has been reported at the Adobe official bug-reporting feedback site:
> 
> http://feedback.photoshop.com/photo...s-after-each-develop-edit-potential-data-loss
> 
> Suggest you go there and add your vote/"me too" to that report...the more people report having the problem, the more attention the problem's going to get.



It was me too. I _thought_ I had solved it with a reinstall of LR6 but I made the mistake of then editing my DNG file rather than the TIFF from Nik. I have followed your link and added my 2 cents worth. Thanks for the pointer.


----------



## niceguyhomer

Jim Wilde said:


> Victoria suggests maybe trying to sign out/sign in to the CC desktop app. Instructions are here:
> https://helpx.adobe.com/creative-cloud/kb/sign-in-out-creative-cloud-desktop-app.html
> 
> That's with Lightroom closed down. If it's still the same after restarting, close it again, sign out of the CC app again, but don't sign in yet. Instead logon to your Adobe account, you'll probably be still logged in, so do a logout/login again, then back to the CC desktop app, sign in again there, then start Lightroom again. Is it still the same?



Hi Jim,

Sorry for the delayed response. I've just followed your instructions and I have a new window that says I can try the product for 358 days and then purchase when the trial runs out. I have 3 choices 'Join Now', 'License this software' or 'Start trial'. It's obvious to me that I should click 'Start Trial' but after all the shenanigans, I'm not sure :/


----------



## Jim Wilde

I guess the elongated trial period relates to the one year's free subscription that you received, so that sounds about right. As to whether to start or not, that's entirely up to you of course. Bear in mind that it's usually only the people having problems that will be posting. The majority will be quietly working away exploring the new features.

But it's your choice.


----------



## niceguyhomer

Nope...didn't work. Still 21 days left. Getting seriously fed up with this debacle now and wish there was an alternative.


----------



## Jim Wilde

And that 21 days is for the mobile element, yes? Maybe the issue is to do with the "free one years subscription" not automatically setting the mobile feature to the same 365 days...I didn't realise that in fact your LRCC was running in an extended trial mode, not in the fully paid-up subscription mode. Were you planning to use the Lrmobile element? If not, just go the ID Plate area, right-click on it and change the ID plate to Lightroom....then you won't see any annoying messages about the Mobile Trial period.


----------



## Jim Wilde

Richard Naismith said:


> Thank you Jim. I'm not sure where such a setting is, although I have heard that the Intel card is the default, and that the NVidia card only kicks in when a programme asks for it. For example in Photoshop CC the NVidia card is being used, automatically, without me telling the programme to choose it.



Richard, I had a response back from the engineers, and they said that Lightroom basically asks the OS for a card that meets the requirements, and if the on-board card meets those requirements, it is selected. It would seem that Lightroom isn't as smart as Photoshop with regard to GPU detection.

The recommendation, for Windows users in your situation, is to consult the video card manufacturer's driver documentation for instructions on how to set a specific card to be the primary video card on their system.


----------



## niceguyhomer

Jim Wilde said:


> And that 21 days is for the mobile element, yes? Maybe the issue is to do with the "free one years subscription" not automatically setting the mobile feature to the same 365 days...I didn't realise that in fact your LRCC was running in an extended trial mode, not in the fully paid-up subscription mode. Were you planning to use the Lrmobile element? If not, just go the ID Plate area, right-click on it and change the ID plate to Lightroom....then you won't see any annoying messages about the Mobile Trial period.



Now I've really buggered it up Jim - I thought I'd uninstall everything and go back to very beginning (university portal) and start again. That didn't work - it won't accept my redemption code (already used) and I can't find any way of re-installing the CC desktop when logged in at Adobe. I guess I'll have to lose my 'free year' and pay the subscription.

I told you I should be kept away from computers.


----------



## Jim Wilde

You could try talking to Adobe Customer Support to see if they'll give you a new redemption code?


----------



## niceguyhomer

Thanks Jim, worth a bash.


----------



## niceguyhomer

Jim Wilde said:


> You could try talking to Adobe Customer Support to see if they'll give you a new redemption code?



Managed to sort it out myself Jim, trial only though.


----------



## Minivini

Well, after MUCH consternation and time spent, I learned about renaming the SLCache and SLStore. Finally got it working! Since I'm on a first generation Surface Pro (Intel Graphics 4000). I disabled GPU acceleration. Won't have time to actually dive deeper until tomorrow, but relieved to finally have it up.


----------



## Jim Wilde

Pleased it's finally working, but I thought you'd already done that SLCache thing?


----------



## Neelly

An answer for Richard with his Nvidia card. This is using what Nvidia calls Optimus technology, if you right click on the desktop and open the Nvidia control panel in the Manage 3d section you can select a programme to customise, pick  Lightroom, and select the preferred Graphics processor, pick the video card, for the program to use.

Neil


----------



## someothername

Photo Merge - Panorama fails to merge properly taken set of images.

LR 6 only finds 6 of 8 images; exporting to PS and using default photomerge finds all 8.  Or tells me it doesn't have enough information to do the merge, yet PS works with the same images.

I've been working on a series of 360 degree panos, each 8 shots 45 degrees apart at 30mm focal length.  I adjust exposures a bit then send them to PS and fire off the photomerge.  Rarely it will fail to merge all 8 images, in which case it will present me with a document that shows what it was able to merge in seperate parts, which I can usually manually place good enough to use.  Often my pre merge exposure tweaking isn't quite good enough and sections will show darker or lighter than the neighboring section.


The new LR 6 merge worked great, except that is failed to include half of the images. the result looked great, but was worthless without the other 4 images.  First it told me it couldn't find the lens, but in the look up provided, I found my lens and set the profile I needed. This time it found 6 of the eight images and tied them nicely together.  But again worthless for my purposes because two are missing.  I noticed that turning on the lens profile is apparently locked to a single image; I didn't find any way to tell LR that I always want the lens profile loaded.  In any case, I set the lens profile on for each of the eight images, but still got the same result.
So, since the missing two maybe needed some exposure tweaking, I went over them again, but once again, it left out two of the images, although the resulting overall exposure was better.
The attached photo shows two attempts to use the LR merge and in the middle the result from shipping to PS for the merge.


Moving on to another set, I got a LR message that there wasn't enough information -- but PS had no problem.


----------



## VR in Oz

Catalog backup fails to complete.

I have not been able to get a completed backup for my catalog ever since installing LR6, nor  since LR6.0.1.   LR "hangs" and  can only be stopped by using Task Manager.   This happens with and without "optimise" and/or "check for integrity".  The catalog size is about 4GB, about 25k images and has also been optimised separately) 
The Backup task bar progresses until about 3/4 complete "copying catalog" then just sits there.  
I've watched Task Manager while the backup was in action - LR's CPU  usage goes from practically zero to about 23% then the "not responding"  message appears in Task Manager. 
I have tried changing the destination drive for backup but get the same result. 
In each of the backup folders, there is a file called LR6.lrcat (the  same size as my LR6 catalog), and a file called LR6.lrcat.zip.a03064,  where the "a03064" characters change for each attempt.   
When the "copied" catalog is opened in LR, everything seems to be ok , so it looks like it's just the zipping action is the point at which LR is stalling.

I've also tried with smaller catalogs, new catalogs, different drives,  etc,etc and backup completes successfully with the smaller catalogs.

Any ideas? 

PS: please ignore the LR version in my profile, I've yet to update it


----------



## Jim Wilde

Hi, welcome to the forum.

I have a feeling that I've seen a recent discussion about a potential problem with the new catalog zipping process on large catalogs, if I can find it I'll report back. In the meantime, suggest you take manual backups (or include the catalog in your system-wide backup process). That's the only workaround I can suggest for now.


----------



## Jim Wilde

Just found the discussion here. Looks like the engineering team are already on the case.


----------



## VR in Oz

Hi Jim, thanks for the super-quick response!   I'd already reported this on the same forum but in a different thread, getting no response, so I'm relieved that it's being looked at. The unzipped backup copy is actually ok, so the only way I'm worse off compared to LR5 is having to use Task Manager to get LR CC to finish.

Is it worth adding my experience to the thread you linked to, or is there enough agitation to get a result?


----------



## Jim Wilde

Well, I've already posted in that thread to mention your problem, then Bob Frost (well known poster over there) has jumped in with the same problem, so hopefully that adds even more traction.


----------



## VR in Oz

Thanks again - I'll just watch the thread to see the outcome.


----------



## Bruce J

*Map Module and GPU*

I've just made a discovery that I don't think I've seen reported here.  Upgraded from LR Standalone 5.71 to CC 6.01 recently because I needed to go to 6 to process images from a new camera.  Had no problems installing LR CC and getting my old catalog running on the new version.  Everything I've done in my usual workflow seems to be normal and I can now process images from the new camera (Nikon D7200).  

Here's the actual issue:  When I opened the Map module to check on the locations of some new images, no map was displayed.  I was stuck staring at a blank, white screen where the map should be.  Waited awhile, checked the network connection, etc.  Tried a different set of images, no dice; just a blank, white screen.  Went to the Preferences/Performance.  Use GPU was checked, but there was an error message saying that the GPU use was disabled.  I thought that would be the same as having the box unchecked, but I unchecked it anyway.  Restarted LR and back to the Map module and it worked perfectly!

Bottom line, if your Map module won't display maps, try unchecking the GPU use box.  Cheers,


----------



## SRFolino

Have the Photographers subscription based license to both Lightroom CC and Photoshop CC 2014. I'm having the same problem with both applications. Each time I launch one of the applications, either one I have to revalidate the license and sign-in again, even if I just exited the program 5 minutes before. On my laptop, this makes it virtually useless since I have to be connected to the internet every time I launch an ap.  

I tried uninstalling the Creative Cloud Ap and both Photoshop and Lightroom and then reinstalling all from scratch. Still having the problem.

Lightroom version: 6.0 [1014445]
License: Perpetual
Operating system: Windows 7 Business Edition
Version: 6.1 [7601]
Application architecture: x64
System architecture: x64
Logical processor count: 8
Processor speed: 3.4 GHz
Built-in memory: 32721.9 MB
Real memory available to Lightroom: 32721.9 MB
Real memory used by Lightroom: 605.5 MB (1.8%)
Virtual memory used by Lightroom: 573.1 MB
Memory cache size: 182.8 MB
Maximum thread count used by Camera Raw: 4
Camera Raw SIMD optimization: SSE2,AVX
System DPI setting: 96 DPI
Desktop composition enabled: No
Displays: 1) 1920x1200, 2) 1920x1200
Input types: Multitouch: No, Integrated touch: No, Integrated pen: No, External touch: No, External pen: No, Keyboard: No
Graphics Processor Info: 
GeForce GTX 660/PCIe/SSE2
Check OpenGL support: Passed
Vendor: NVIDIA Corporation
Version: 3.3.0 NVIDIA 347.52
Renderer: GeForce GTX 660/PCIe/SSE2
LanguageVersion: 3.30 NVIDIA via Cg compiler

Application folder: C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Lightroom
Library Path: L:\Lightroom Catalogs\New Master Catalog\New Master Catalog-2.lrcat
Settings Folder: C:\Users\Steve\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom
Installed Plugins: 
1) Behance
2) Canon Tether Plugin
3) Export to Photomatix Pro
4) HDR Efex Pro 2
5) Imagenomic Portraiture
6) Lightroom to SlideShowPro Director
7) Perfect B&&W 9
8) Perfect Effects 9
9) Perfect Enhance 9
10) Perfect Photo Suite 9
11) Perfect Portrait 9
12) Perfect Resize 9
Config.lua flags: None
Adapter #1: Vendor : 10de
 D


----------



## Rob_Cullen

Dell XPS17 Laptop i7- Windows 8.1 -8Gb RAM- Lightroom-CC  Photoshop-CC(2014) Norton-360.

Problem- "Edit in Photoshop" [CTRL+E] opens Photoshop program but not the selected image. Error message- "The file could not be edited because Adobe Photoshop-CC 2014 could not be launched"




Photoshop is running.!!

Strangely, If I click on the error message [OK] then the image does open in Photoshop.
I have tried- 
Logging out of the Creative Cloud desktop app, logging back in.
Uninstalling and re-installing Photoshop.

Problem persists. Searching for answers.


----------



## ukbrown

Latest patch 6.01


----------



## clee01l

If you are a *Windows user* and are having issues with the new *Subscription LRCC app after* successfully installing , Please post your issue here and we will attempt to resolve and post a Solution. Before adding your issue to this thread, please review the previous posts (especially any posted Solutions) before adding your item to this thread.


----------



## Jim Wilde

SRFolino said:


> Have the Photographers subscription based license to both Lightroom CC and Photoshop CC 2014. I'm having the same problem with both applications. Each time I launch one of the applications, either one I have to revalidate the license and sign-in again, even if I just exited the program 5 minutes before. On my laptop, this makes it virtually useless since I have to be connected to the internet every time I launch an ap.
> 
> I tried uninstalling the Creative Cloud Ap and both Photoshop and Lightroom and then reinstalling all from scratch. Still having the problem.



All I can suggest is sign-out of your Adobe ID account at adobe.com, sign-out of the CC app, sign-out of Lightroom, then sign back in again in the same order. If that doesn't fix the issue, then I'd suspect some kind of problem with your account settings at the server, in which case you'll probably need to speak with Customer Support.

Just to confirm though: after you sign-in and re-validate, you don't sign out again? You have to leave Lightroom (and thus the CC app) in the signed-in state all the time.


----------



## Jim Wilde

I-See-Light said:


> Dell XPS17 Laptop i7- Windows 8.1 -8Gb RAM- Lightroom-CC  Photoshop-CC(2014) Norton-360.
> 
> Problem- "Edit in Photoshop" [CTRL+E] opens Photoshop program but not the selected image. Error message- "The file could not be edited because Adobe Photoshop-CC 2014 could not be launched"



I-S-L, I think that's worthy of a bug report at the official Adobe site.


----------



## Rob_Cullen

Re: my images not opening in Photoshop CTRL+E-  Post #99
Thanks ukbrown for suggestion-

I have updated to 6.01  CC Desktop app tells me I am all up to date (with LR-CC PS-CC Bridge-CC).
Images that do not open are DNG or NEF.  After a long pause the error message pops up, They then open when I click on the error message [OK] !!
JPG images will 'make a copy' and open immediately OK.

So problem is not insurmountable but annoying until fixed.


----------



## Rob_Cullen

Re: my images not opening in Photoshop CTRL+E-  Post #99


> So problem is not insurmountable but annoying until fixed.




Problem was insurmountable!! for a while. A very tolerant Adobe consultant was online for about 3 hours trying multiple things.
His final suggestion fixed the problem- Yeah!!! Thanks Adobe.
Thankyou Jim for comments- I think Adobe knows about the problem now, and I have found it in only a few forum posts now.

Uninstall every adobe program, (LR PS BR), delete all folders that hold info regarding LR & PS (preferences, etc) including all references to older CS5 installation.  Sign out of CC-Desktop App, Sign in again, and Re-install  LR PS BR in that order.
I also used CCleaner to tidy up the registry, and did computer re-boots after uninstalls and reinstalls.

So my advice to other Windows users with "Edit-in" 'no-show'  spend some time & start afresh.


----------



## Jimmsp

I just had an interesting behavior change followed by a crash upon exit.
I was trying out a new wide angle lens, and was playing a lot with perspective correction, and cycling back and forth in a compare mode, and examining various parts of the photo at 100% (1:1). 
All of a sudden, "fit" and "1:1" became reversed. This happened for all views and both Library and Develop. When I tried "2:1", that became the new "fit".
I then exited LR, or I tried, and that's where things got hung up. I forced a quit.
A restart of LR showed everything was back to normal. 
I doubt that I could reproduce the steps that got me to this strange flip flop of viewing. BTW, I have "use GPU" unchecked.


----------



## Micko

Here's an odd issue.
I purchased and installed an perpetual licence upgrade of Lr 6 when it was first released.   Late last month I decided to take out a year's subscription to the Photoshop CC and Lightroom CC bundle as I thought that it was high time that I got to grips with the minutiae of the full blown Photoshop application.   Everything seemed to be OK.   Today Lightroom CC (2015) was released and apparently installed on my machine.   The splash screen says that it is Lightroom 6.1, and there is no sign of the new Haze slider in the Effects dialogue.   So, despite the fact that I am paying for Lightroom CC as part of the bundle, it has not been installed on top of or instead of the Lightroom 6 perpetual licenced version.
Should I uninstall Lr 6 and re-install Lr CC?    Presumably my perpetual licence will still be valid if/when I abandon the Photoshop CC bundle?
Thanks in advance for your help.
Cheers,
Micko


----------



## Micko

Micko said:


> Here's an odd issue.
> I purchased and installed an perpetual licence upgrade of Lr 6 when it was first released.   Late last month I decided to take out a year's subscription to the Photoshop CC and Lightroom CC bundle as I thought that it was high time that I got to grips with the minutiae of the full blown Photoshop application.   Everything seemed to be OK.   Today Lightroom CC (2015) was released and apparently installed on my machine.   The splash screen says that it is Lightroom 6.1, and there is no sign of the new Haze slider in the Effects dialogue.   So, despite the fact that I am paying for Lightroom CC as part of the bundle, it has not been installed on top of or instead of the Lightroom 6 perpetual licenced version.
> Should I uninstall Lr 6 and re-install Lr CC?    Presumably my perpetual licence will still be valid if/when I abandon the Photoshop CC bundle?
> Thanks in advance for your help.
> Cheers,
> Micko


OK, a quick update.   I am now seeing Lightroom CC on the splash screen after I uninstalled Lr 6 and reinstalled via the Creative Cloud widget doodah.   The Haze slider is there and everything is as expected in my catalogue.    Brilliant!   Time will tell if I will be able to regress equally easily in perhaps a year's time.
Cheers,
Micko


----------



## GregJ

I have been running CC with PS and LR well for a couple of months now.....  Yesterday my CC app froze and says it is updating, but has obviously crashed.  This occurred I think when CC automatically updated.  As most of us know, a couple of days ago Adobe announced a big upgrade on their PS Raw Converter, adding big capabilities to Fuji X-trans sensor cameras (which is just about everyone these days).  I assume that LR wil  also add the new haze sliders and better support for Fuji.  This was probably the big update.  Anyway, my CC has frozen.  I tried to uninstall it, but it would not allow it.  I guess you have to first uninstall all the CS 6 and LR 5 and CC version LR and PS programs?  That is scary.  I haven't tried calling Adobe yet.  I know what a chore that is.  Could this fix itself?  I bet Adobe is attacking this because I read an article that several Windows 7 64 users crashed yesterday on the CC app update.  My LR and PS programs run fine.  I just can't update them with the new downloads and greatly improved capabilities for my Fuji XT-1.  Cletus?  Jim?  Somebody?  I'm sorry if it is already posted.  I didn't read it all......  At work man.....


----------



## clee01l

GregJ,
Try this:
Quit the Adobe CC App Manager, Reboot your computer and let the Adobe CC App Manager start automatically as a resident task. Is everything OK? Has it installed LRCC2015.1?  Or is it now telling you that you have a LRCC update waiting?


----------



## GregJ

Cletus,

I snuck home at lunch and rebooted.  The new CC App loaded quickly and I updated PS and LR.  A miracle.  You are a genius and I am an idiot.  Reboot?  Hello.....  This board should have a demerit system.  I should be penalized somehow.  Anyway, the updated LR did not have the haze slider announced for PS, and I noticed that on lens profile that for some reason the line of fantastic Fujinon lenses is still not listed.  Amazing, in that they are so great, so popular (and so expensive).  I wonder if "Built in lens profile applied" is really noticed for Fuji lenses.  The only thing on the lens profile menu for Fuji is the X100, X100s and X100t.  Those are fixed-lens rangefinder style pocket cameras.  What about the XT-1, perhaps the best camera in the world?  I don't get it, and Adobe made a big announcement a couple of days ago that they were dramatically increasing LR and PS support for the great Fuji X-trans sensor because all Fuji shooters know that there are demosoic method problems with Fuji LR support -- color bleeding along sharp edges and light-dark transitions.  The latest LR CC was supposed to greatly improve fine detail rendering and overall edge definition for Fuji developing in LR.  Oh well ... I can wait.  LR is still by far the best and you have to magnify to see the Fuji shortfalls for their marvelous X-trans sensor.  Thanks for getting me up and running.....  Greg


----------



## Jimmsp

GregJ said:


> Cletus,
> 
> ...... Anyway, the updated LR did not have the haze slider announced for PS,.....g



I too had problems with the CC App. It has some issues on Windows. I had to do a couple of reboots before it fully appeared, though it was running. And when I first updated to CC/PS 2015, it did not download the V9 Camera Raw . I had to uninstall PS and reinstall.

Anyway, the haze slider in LR should be found near the bottom of the Develop tools under Effects. Check your Camera Raw version under Help/About Adobe PS LR. If it is not v9.1 you may need to uninstall then reinstall.
Good luck.

Jim


----------



## topanga

*LR CC 2015 Not Updating Edits in Develop Module*

I updated from LR 2014 CC to LR 2015 CC yesterday; before the update, everything worked well.  *

Problem: After I send my TIFs over to Topaz or PS 2015 CC for editing, the images return back to LR without the edits showing up in the Develop Module, but the edits show up in the Gallery Module.

*  What I have done thus far to try and fix it: 
 1) Cleared LR Preferences file from Creative Cloud, rebooted. 
2) Signed in and out of CC, rebooted. 
3) Updated my Graphics Card driver, rebooted. 
4) Unchecked GUI in LR Display Preferences, rebooted.  

After shutting down LR and going back in, the edits appear in the image in the Develop Module, but I cannot keep shutting it down as I have hundreds of files to tweak!

Someone please help!

 Kind regards, Darlene


----------



## Jim Wilde

Can you just clarify your workflow here. You say "After I send my TIFs over...", is that correct or do you mean after you send your Raw files over and get the TIFs coming back? Next, can you clarify your action #1? Resetting the preferences is something that you could try, but your description doesn't tie in with how the preferences are reset (i.e. your reference to Creative Cloud is confusing me).


----------



## topanga

Jim Wilde said:


> Can you just clarify your workflow here. You say "After I send my TIFs over...", is that correct or do you mean after you send your Raw files over and get the TIFs coming back?



1) RAW file goes into develop module, 
2) I select "Auto" and make small adjustments, 
3) I right click and select "Edit in photoFXlab.exe", selecting "Edit copy with Lightroom Adjustments" 
4) Image opens in photoEXlab, I select the Topaz filter I want, edit and then choose "OK"
5) Image is brought back into LR, but adjustments are not visible (not even the "Auto" adjustments from LR before Topaz filter)
6) I look at images before and after edited image while in Develop module to see if adjustments will appear, but no adjustments appear.
7) I move to Gallery module and all adjustments appear; I go back to Develop module, still no adjustments appear.
8) I exit LR, return back in, and the adjustments appear in all modules.




> Next, can you clarify your action #1? Resetting the preferences is something that you could try, but your description doesn't tie in with how the preferences are reset (i.e. your reference to Creative Cloud is confusing me).



Using Shift+ Alt while selecting LR on the CC menu resets all LR preferences to default (deletes former preference file; used in case of corrupt file). After doing so, you have to reinstall any user installed plug-ins and reset all preferences.


----------



## Jim Wilde

Thank you, I do understand the "how and what" of resetting the LR preferences, it just hadn't occurred to me that you were starting LR via the CC desktop app, which is why I didn't understand the reference to Creative Cloud. No matter, my bad.

Back to your odd issue. Could you run a quick test: take a raw file in Lightroom, press V to turn it to B&W, then do Edit in Photoshop CC 2015. When the file opens in PS, make any small adjustment, e.g. auto tone, simply to enable the Save option, then do File>Save. Back in Lightroom you should now have the returned Tiff alongside the original Raw, and both should be B&W no matter which module you're in. Is that the case?


----------



## topanga

Jim Wilde said:


> Back to your odd issue. Could you run a quick test: take a raw file in Lightroom, press V to turn it to B&W, then do Edit in Photoshop CC 2015. When the file opens in PS, make any small adjustment, e.g. auto tone, simply to enable the Save option, then do File>Save. Back in Lightroom you should now have the returned Tiff alongside the original Raw, and both should be B&W no matter which module you're in. Is that the case?



Yes, the RAW and TIFF are both back in LR with adjustments. The TIFF was visible with PS adjustments in the DEV module.


----------



## yorkiemom

With all these problems, I am wondering if I should update...I'm on CC and I see it wants' to update me for all apps (PS and LR)... then I saw a message on PS FB ... Dave Cross posted this warning today: "Photoshop CC 2015 Warning" — When  you go to install Photoshop CC 2015, the default setting is to  uninstall any previous versions. I think it's wise to turn off that  option, just until you feel assured that CC 2015 is working the way you  want. To do this, click on Advanced Options and uncheck "remove old  versions"

Maybe I should stick with what I have for now and wait? My programs are working great right now and I hate to have any big problems.


----------



## Jim Wilde

darr said:


> Yes, the RAW and TIFF are both back in LR with adjustments. The TIFF was visible with PS adjustments in the DEV module.



OK, so maybe the issue is confined to Topaz....want to repeat that test, this time using Edit in Topaz (or whatever it's called)?


----------



## Jim Wilde

yorkiemom said:


> With all these problems, I am wondering if I should update...I'm on CC and I see it wants' to update me for all apps (PS and LR)... then I saw a message on PS FB ... Dave Cross posted this warning today: "Photoshop CC 2015 Warning" — When  you go to install Photoshop CC 2015, the default setting is to  uninstall any previous versions. I think it's wise to turn off that  option, just until you feel assured that CC 2015 is working the way you  want. To do this, click on Advanced Options and uncheck "remove old  versions"
> 
> Maybe I should stick with what I have for now and wait? My programs are working great right now and I hate to have any big problems.



Norma, it's really up to you. If you don't want/need to use the new features, and you aren't being impacted by any of the problems that the update fixes, then you're OK to defer updating for now.


----------



## topanga

Jim Wilde said:


> OK, so maybe the issue is confined to Topaz....want to repeat that test, this time using Edit in Topaz (or whatever it's called)?



The test failed when going from Dev to Topaz and back to LR. Again, the images show adjustments in the Gallery module, but not in the Dev module. This was not the case prior to the upgrade. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jim Wilde

Not at this stage, but I see a somewhat similar report over at the official Adobe feedback site - here - so I'll cross-link your issue onto that thread, as it'll get more attention from Adobe over there.

But can we confirm (maybe a few more tests just to make sure) that Edit in PS is working OK, and that your issue is linked to Topaz only?


----------



## Jim Wilde

darr said:


> The test failed when going from Dev to Topaz and back to LR. Again, the images show adjustments in the Gallery module, but not in the Dev module. This was not the case prior to the upgrade. Any suggestions?



One other thing: could we verify the exact version of Lightroom that you're now running? In your first post you stated that you'd updated from LR CC 2014 to LR CC 2015.....strictly speaking there wasn't an LR CC 2014 version, so I'd like to understand what version you are now running. Could you do Help>System Info and tell me what's listed against the Lightroom Version (including the 7 digit build number in parentheses)? Thanks.


----------



## topanga

Jim Wilde said:


> One other thing: could we verify the exact version of Lightroom that you're now running? In your first post you stated that you'd updated from LR CC 2014 to LR CC 2015.....strictly speaking there wasn't an LR CC 2014 version, so I'd like to understand what version you are now running.



Sorry, it was the latest CC version before the 2015 CC upgrade.



> Could you do Help>System Info and tell me what's listed against the  Lightroom Version (including the 7 digit build number in parentheses)?  Thanks.



Lightroom version: CC 2015.1 [ 1025654 ]


----------



## topanga

The Edits to PS were not showing up in Dev model yesterday, but are working now.


----------



## Jim Wilde

Thanks, but files edited in Topaz are still not working, correct?


----------



## clee01l

If you are a *Windows user* and are having issues with the new *Subscription LRCC app after* successfully installing , Please post your issue here and we will attempt to resolve and post a Solution. Before adding your issue to this thread, please review the previous posts (especially any posted Solutions) before adding your item to this thread.


----------



## topanga

Jim Wilde said:


> Thanks, but files edited in Topaz are still not working, correct?



That is correct Jim, not working for edited files from Topaz. Sorry for slow reply, but work gets in the way. 

Kind regards,
Darlene


----------



## Jimmsp

darr said:


> The test failed when going from Dev to Topaz and back to LR. Again, the images show adjustments in the Gallery module, but not in the Dev module. This was not the case prior to the upgrade. Any suggestions?



One last question - are you doing your Topaz work in CC PhotoShop 15 or are using Topaz Fusion Express to do it directly in LR?
Try the other.
Also, check your "external edit " preferences. Send a 16 bit tiff over to Photoshop. You should get a tiff back. That works well on my Windows system.


----------



## topanga

Jimmsp said:


> One last question - are you doing your Topaz work in CC PhotoShop 15 or are using Topaz Fusion Express to do it directly in LR?
> Try the other.



I use Topaz photoFXlab (PFL) and not Fusion Express (FE). FE is limited to one plug-in at a time whereas PFL allows access to all of the Topaz plugins and layer masking adjustments. FE does work (just checked), but limits my workflow too much, thus the reason for purchasing PFL. 



> Also, check your "external edit " preferences. Send a 16 bit tiff over to Photoshop. You should get a tiff back. That works well on my Windows system.



Additional External Editor set as preset photoFXlab (64 bit); 
application: photoFXlab.exe; 
File Format: TIFF; 
Color Space: ProPhoto RGB;
Bit Depth: 16 bits/componet
Resolution: 240
Compression: none

CC 2015 set to 16 bits as well.


----------



## Jim Wilde

So just to make sure I've got this right, if you edit in PS CC2015 or Topaz using FE then everything works as expected. But if you Edit in Topaz using PEL then you get the issue of Lightroom adjustments not showing on the Tiff in the Develop Module, but they do show in the Library Module. Restarting Lightroom then allows the adjustments to be seen in Develop.

Have I got anything wrong there, as I want to make sure Adobe get the full picture (bad pun not intended)?


----------



## topanga

Jim Wilde said:


> So just to make sure I've got this right, if you edit in PS CC2015 or Topaz using FE then everything works as expected. But if you Edit in Topaz using PEL then you get the issue of Lightroom adjustments not showing on the Tiff in the Develop Module, but they do show in the Library Module. Restarting Lightroom then allows the adjustments to be seen in Develop.
> 
> Have I got anything wrong there, as I want to make sure Adobe get the full picture (bad pun not intended)?



That is all correct, Jim.
Thank you again for your help and guidance.

Kind regards,
Darlene


----------



## Jim Wilde

Thanks. One more question....do you have "Automatically write changes into XMP" enabled in your catalog settings? If you do, have you tried turning it off, restarting Lightroom, then try the Edit in Topaz using PEL again.


----------



## topanga

Jim Wilde said:


> Thanks. One more question....do you have "Automatically write changes into XMP" enabled in your catalog settings? If you do, have you tried turning it off, restarting Lightroom, then try the Edit in Topaz using PEL again.



No Jim, I do not have "Automatically write changes into XMP" enabled; never have.


----------



## clee01l

When using the edit in function in v2015.1, I've noticed a latency when returning from the called external editor to LR. The Preview does not immediately update.  However it does eventually refresh with the changes from the external editor. I have attributed this to large panoramic compressed TIFF images that approach 2GB in size and not just the preview refresh process.  I haven't paid attention to non-panos coming back from PSCC which are still ~200MB in size.  Could this be similar to what you have been experiencing?

And a question from me. When you have the Topaz result in LR and the Preview does not show the updated Topaz changes. If you use finder to open that same file in Preview, do you see the Topaz changes?  I'm thinking that LR perhaps is not getting its cue to update the preview.  I've seen this happen before in earlier versions of LR5.  If so it is not the first time old bugs that were fixed only to reappear in the next version.


----------



## topanga

Good news!

I just ran a new edit to Topaz after shutting down LR because it appeared to be updating or something (twitchy).
Now when I bring the Topaz edited photo back into LR at first no edits show, but when I advance to the next image while in Dev mode, the Topaz adjustments are showing up!

Thank you,thank you!!

Kind regards,
Darlene


----------



## jjlad

Updated to PSCC and LRCC 2015 tonite. I had a commercial shoot to edit and I've never seen LR crash as many times in my 7 years of using it as it did tonight.
It would crash when I moved from one photo to the next. It would crash when I finished cropping an image and clicked the tool to do so. I'd get black screens between operations constantly and at least 20 times while editing 86 images ...got "An unexpected error has caused ...."
In addition it is still grading photos on its own just like the last version. Put one star on a photo and it automatically puts numerous stars on the next one and lands on the one after that.
What should have taken an hour of editing tonight took nearly 4. I edited a couple in PS and that worked OK except when I clicked save I got a where to ..dialog instead of it just saving and returning to LR. I actually had to import them back into LR. I think they turned the herd loose too far before dawn and too close to the cliff this time. Lost a few for sure! Some files won't even export. I had to stall a customer 3 times while trying to get things to work. I'd promised it by 9:30 PM and didn't deliver until nearly 11 and their submission deadline may be past already. Not good.
Is there any way to get the old version back and use it until they get this one sorted out?
jj


----------



## Jim Wilde

Before you revert (which is a simple matter of starting LR5 rather than LR CC 2015, as the LR5 catalog still exists after the upgrade), try going to Edit>Preferences>Performance tab and uncheck the "Use Graphics Processor" option if it's checked. Then see if that stops the crashing....


----------



## jjlad

Thanks Jim. Just did that and navigated around some photos and no crash yet so appears to be helping. I'll know better after next shoot and edit but looks promising. 
I had that turned on then off in earlier version so I guess it is default on the new. 
Jay


----------



## jjlad

Another problem cropping up that I didn't want to mention until I found out about the performance issue in case it was related.
On importing NEF files they appear fine for a split second then they dim anywhere from 0.5 stops to 1.7 stops. I have no import preset selected and if I zero the settings there is no change.
The same files opened in IRFANVIEW display about what I expected. Here's a comparison:
Irfanview:






Here's same one that started out looking like that in LR but immediately dimmed and had all the shadows block up:





The overall performance of LR has slowed to a crawl again as well ...taking up to 15 seconds to display a raw file in the develop module and up to 30 seconds to open the import dialog from the library module. I was using brushes to open some shadows too, and it could take 1-3 seconds for the strokes to reveal themselves. 

This is becoming a very challenging workflow. My task manager tells me the computer isn't even breaking a sweat but LR seems to be walking in quicksand. Irfanview just flies through files, as does Windows Explorer. Situation seems to be isolated to LR. Checked the graphics processor again and that setting is disabled.

Sure would like to know how to get back to a productive workflow and not be fighting the program ...and losing.

Thanks,


----------



## Jim Wilde

Do you have Active-D lighting enabled in your camera? That's about the only Nikon in-camera setting which can impact on the raw file. If it's enabled, try disabling it for your next shoot.


----------



## jjlad

Yes ...active d lighting was enabled. I have shot with it enabled through the earlier versions of LR and never had that happen. I nearly always use it for shooting equestrian sports ...bright sun, dark horses etc. 
Is this something they are going to fix? I'm honestly at the point where I'll have to revert the earlier version if this and the performance issues aren't going to be resolved. I'm presuming you have a pipeline to the developers and hope you have some encouraging news. Hard to believe a free program like Irfanview would accurately import an image and LR can't do it. 
Thanks,


----------



## Jim Wilde

Suggest you have a read through this thread: http://photo.net/nikon-camera-forum/00ZTih

Irfanview is almost certainly only showing the embedded jpeg preview, not doing a raw conversion.


----------



## clee01l

jjlad said:


> Yes ...active d lighting was enabled. I have shot with it enabled through the earlier versions of LR and never had that happen. I nearly always use it for shooting equestrian sports ...bright sun, dark horses etc.
> Is this something they are going to fix? ...


Active D-Lighting makes photo site micro adjustments to the highlight and shadows.  The micro adjustments are stored  in the Mfgs Notes Section of the EXIF. The in camera software reads these adjustments and adjust the shadows and highlights accordingly  to produce the JPEG that you see on the camera back and in the JPEG thumbnail that is included with the RAW data. CNX2/NX-D also read these micro adjustments and can produce a file similar to the in camera JPEG.  No app besides those develop by Nikon reads this extra information.  If you take a consensus of most Nikon RAW shooters, even those that do not use Adobe products, the recommendation is to turn this off if you are shooting RAW (even for NX-D). 

Adobe is not going to fix this for LR. Because they rightly contend that nothing is broken. If you have never noticed this shift from the JPEG processed thumbnail to the LR default development version, you have not been paying close attention.  Here is a post from our "Tips & Tricks" from 2008 Why did Lightroom 'ruin' my photo?  This discusses the differences seen in the initial JPEG thumbnail and the first LR render.


----------

